# Kings beat Grizzlies in OT 127, 116



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Kevin Martin scored 48 points and Beno Udrih hit a game-tying layup in the closing seconds of regulation to give the Sacramento Kings a 127-116 overtime victory over the Memphis Grizzlies in their home opener Monday night. After starting the season with three straight losses on the road, the Kings came through late to delight a rare sellout crowd in Sacramento. It was a back-and-forth game down the stretch with both teams delivering big shots on a night little defense was played.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10313810/Kings-127,-Grizzlies-116,-OT


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kevin Martin was awesome tonight.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

What a great game it was.. I just hope the other players will also step up their game and score some points.


----------

